# Help hard brake pedal



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

Car in question is a 2004.5 Jetta GLI. 
My brake pedal is super hard to push down now and sounds like there is a vacuum leak but none of my lines are leaking. It almost sounds like its coming from the brake booster area. Another thing when you push the brake pedal down the leak stops. Can some one please help me out.?


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

ProjekBomb said:


> Car in question is a 2004.5 Jetta GLI.
> My brake pedal is super hard to push down now and sounds like there is a vacuum leak but none of my lines are leaking. It almost sounds like its coming from the brake booster area. Another thing when you push the brake pedal down the leak stops. Can some one please help me out.?


I think you answered the question; Lol brake booster


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

are you -sure- none of your lines are leaking? if they're not, then it's definitely the booster.


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

K thanx guys I guess ill be replacing the booster then... Yes I know for a fact it is not any of the lines.


----------



## mrdeep2001 (Apr 27, 2010)

let us know how you make out, i think my car may be doing the same thing. sounds like its coming from the pedal area?


----------

